# Your Favourite ' Dual Harmony Lead Guitar ' Songs



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine:
The Boys Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy (also love the smooth distorted rhythm guitar)
Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

iron maiden, judas priest.
brian may (Queen II).

[video=youtube;7vP2hFFV57E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vP2hFFV57E[/video]


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Pat Travers and Pat Thrall had some cookers - the Heat in the Street album had tunes like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DoOyt__T_A
Crosby + DeMartini in Ratt did some really cool 2 guitar arrangements.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

highway star

round and round


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Anything by Maiden. I don't care much for Pantera's Cemetery Gates and the harmonizing is I e guy overdubbing but the break in the middle is awesome. The simple solo from The Smiths' shoplifters of the world unite is cool. I adore all of the parts from Smashing Pumpkins' Geek USA. Guitar and sax don't really count but all of the Jim Hall/Sonny Rollins harmonic hook-ups throughout The Bridge album make me giggle like a school girl.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hotel California.
Most Stryper (warning: for highly sensitive forum members, there may be the occasional reference to words like "blessed" that may cause your head to explode) and Queensryche songs.
[video=youtube;9xu-jP5wP74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xu-jP5wP74[/video]
[video=youtube;A4duZjxusGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4duZjxusGM[/video]
A lot of Whitesnake songs. This one comes to mind, its a little funny, because theres tons of harmonizing throughout the song, but very little if any in the solos. used more for an effect /ambience: 
[video=youtube;ujnH4yNqL8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujnH4yNqL8E[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=9lgOo8yEIPs[/video]

Pink Floyd - Dogs

Gilmour and Gilmour.

He puts such passion and emotion into so few notes.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

..cont'd...Steve gets more gratuitous:
[video=youtube;yq1jG352uNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq1jG352uNc[/video]

the slick harmonies is one of the things I miss most about the music from the 80's.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me it's the original Allman Brothers with Duane Allman and Dickie Betts. Here is my favourite of all of them.

[video=youtube;DcpwMZKPsQM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcpwMZKPsQM[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Anything by these guys.

[video=youtube;QkvcM0JadEY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkvcM0JadEY[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> For me it's the original Allman Brothers with Duane Allman and Dickie Betts. Here is my favourite of all of them.


Exactly the one I was going to list, as I was scrolling down to the bottom and seeing what others listed. One of my great memories is watching Duane and Dicky play that very tune.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Round & Round, and No One Like You are the one that first made me say,"oh what is that cool sound?!"

That Travers tune would be so much better without the video game sounds. Good tune tho.


----------

